# Log In Bailey - Third drop of 4 falls "S" Turn



## TimWalker (Oct 25, 2003)

We hit Bailey on the way up to Paddlefest, 5/17, as of then, three wood hazzards were observed. I think the one in the boogie water between supermax and deercreek has been mentioned before, and at over 300 cfs, this was boofable but worth mention as it was in a main channel. The tree after Supermax is very visible and can go under on the left side but higher water could change that.

The more hazzardous one was in the "S" turn in the third drop of Four Falls. Should be visible during a scout as long as it doesn't shift. The log was dark and not super easy to see, though.

Otherwise, nice run and the increased flows at deer creek helped get us out before total darkness.


----------

